# Garmin Oregon 400C Questions



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

This will be my first handheld purchase.  Christmas for my two teenage boys.  Comes with bluechart g2 maps already, can get at West marine $299 right now.  Any other ideas as comparable or better unit in this price range?  Thnx in advance for any and all advice help and suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the Colorado which is the same unit just not touch screen. I really like it. Can't beat that price. Good luck.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the 400c and wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Can u tell me does it show channel markers, MPH, tides, and sunrise sunsets?? wil be used Treasure coast ICW and gulf port charlotte. I knoe its not full blown chartplotter so I hope I am not asking too much of it. Lastly can u download more detaled maps of very specific areas such as I mentioned. thnx in advance for all your help guys, much appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes. http://www.gpsnow.com/garmin_oregon_400c.htm

I'll be up in Indiantown this afternoon, I'll give you a call.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm unsure about the life on those AA's..How's that working out for yall?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

An update for ya'll,  We love it love it so far.  Does everything we want. and more stuff we have not even figured out how to use yet.  As far as battery life we put in Energizer Lithiums and even after several  all day trips still goin strong yet on original set.  We got it at west marine $199 online and in store the week of christmas.  My opinion lot of bang for the buck so far.  
2 thumbs up so far


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the Colorado 400c because on the boat a touch screen does not appeal to me. Especially in South Florida when your hands are sweating leaving the Oregon's screen smeared with oily residue and you need to keep cleaning it!


----------

